# Liberty customize



## B.E.McAllister (Jun 7, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, for anyone who bought the app, how many themes are included and do you believe it is worth the donation. I have no problem supporting devs but at this point I would probably be supporting their work for the gnex so I'm just wondering about this app. Thanks
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ericatomars23 (Jun 21, 2011)

I would say a handful. I don't have it.. yet. But seeing their work from the free version alone is impressive enough to want to donate.

Best advice is to download it, if you don't like then uninstall it in the 15mins time period google gives us.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------

